# يوم 1-7-2009 انطلاق قناة نشنل جكرافك ابو ظبي



## محمد طارق محمد (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود ابلاغ الاعضاء الكرام بانطلاق قناة NATIONAL Geographic ABU DHABI
على قمر الهوت بيرد . وقد كانت هذه القناة لماكنت بالهند وبنغلادش تنقل اخبار الطاقة البديلة ولكن على شكل تلفزيون كيبل 
ونبارك لدولة الامارات الشقيقة اختيارها لتكون مقر المنظمة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة ( أيرنا ) في الامارات .

محمد
1-7-2009


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يوليو 2009)

خبر جميل لكن نريد ترددات القناة ان أمكن ....

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 يوليو 2009)

اسم القناة / ADNATIONAL GEOG
frequency/ 1091
s/r 27500
polarity/ v
FEC/ 3/4
tv 15
radio 1

---------------------HOT BIRD---------------------------------------------------
PCRPID / 46
videopid / 46
AUDIO PID / 146

السلام عليكم هاي الترددات مال القناة وعلى الهوت بيرد 
تحياتي 
محمد 1-7-2009


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ........... اليوم نحاول نبحث عنها ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 يوليو 2009)

هذه قناة ممتازة نرجو أن تكون كما عهدناها .......


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

*خبر جميل لكن نرجو تصحيح التردد ** frequency/ 1091*


----------



## طاقة (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.............تبدو قناة مفيدة جدا


----------



## جبل ثمر (1 أغسطس 2009)

تم البحث ولكن لم يتم العثور على القناة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أغسطس 2009)

القناة ممتازة لكن فيها عيب سأشتكي عليه

يستخدمون اللهجة العامية السورية واللبنانية في الشرح وهذا يقلل من القيمة العلمية للمحتوى

يجب ان يكون الشرح بالعربية الفصحى ...


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

الاستاذ الفاضل جبل ثمر المحترم 

توجد القناة ايضا على النايل سات على الترددات التالية 
10911 تردد
v القطبية 
27500 S/R
3/4 FEC
1/15 راديوا/تلفاز
46 pcrpid
46 صورة pid
146 صوت pid


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

وتدلل 000000000000000000000


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

يوجد برنامجين ممتازة شاهدوهم ( ميكانيكو الكوكب و لم اكن اعرف ذلك )

الحقيقة احسن البرامج بالعالم برائي الخاص بس همين ردت اسئل هاي البرامج منو ينتجها شركة ال bbc
? لو منو معرف .

تحياتى الكم 
محمد


----------

